# PH Pen



## Bertie (26 Sep 2013)

Hi,
I received my PH Pen today and not sure how reliable it is going to be? It was very cheap, so I do not expect spot on readings, but I am hoping that what readings they give me are consistent.

It is this one;  Digital Ph Tester-Pen-Meter,Aquairums,Hydroponics,UK Seller Free 1st Class Post | eBay

I did calibrate as the instructions sort of told me, and my first reading was 7.4 which is .4 lower than my API test kit. I took some later readings and initially, it was showing 5.3 but the longer I left and after about 45 secs it had crept up to 6.3?

Do they normally take this amount of time to settle on a reading or is it going to be completely unreliable?


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Sep 2013)

Bert you need to calibrate per the user manual. A two point calibration is mandatory. In our case use the 7 and the 4 and do it correctly. There is no substitute for a calibration. Why would you go through the trouble of comparing it to the very same liquid that convinced you that you need to get a pen?

Cheers,


----------



## Bertie (26 Sep 2013)

Hi Clive,
I calibrated it to the manual and I compared it initially just to see what the difference was between the two. 
The reason I am questioning it is that the later readings started at 5.3 and after about 30 to 45 secs settled at 6.3 so just wanted do know if this waiting up to 45secs to get a steady reading is normal?


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Sep 2013)

OK, I see. Have you tried using the liquid reagent to test samples of the calibration fluids?

Cheers,


----------



## Bertie (26 Sep 2013)

I have not, but now you mention it I really ought to. Thanks Clive


----------



## John S (26 Sep 2013)

Keep us posted on this Bertie. I'm looking at getting a PH pen and noticed this type the other day.


----------



## Bertie (26 Sep 2013)

I have tested the higher calibration fluid and it is either 6.8 or 7 but difficult for me to read the colour. I will check the lower calibration fluid tomorrow as I have to go now as it is one of my Grandsons 20th Birthday.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Sep 2013)

Have the grandson check the color mate. 20 year old eyes should be spot on...

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2013)

...your not kidding Clive.
That small print is a pain in the harris....anyway what happend to the LARGE FONT MODE...which was on the old forum?
Come on guys i can read a number plate at 200 paces...but small text that's a different story.
Sorry Bertie
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (26 Sep 2013)

That is the problem when you get on a bit mate!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> That is the problem when you get on a bit mate!


 
Hi, Well had to put glasses on to read that one Thank you Things look a lot better now


----------



## sparkyweasel (26 Sep 2013)

It's also a good idea to check your colours in daylight, and away from your aquarium lighting.


----------



## Ady34 (27 Sep 2013)

Bertie said:


> I did calibrate as the instructions sort of told me, and my first reading was 7.4 which is .4 lower than my API test kit. I took some later readings and initially, it was showing 5.3 but the longer I left and after about 45 secs it had crept up to 6.3? Do they normally take this amount of time to settle on a reading or is it going to be completely unreliable?


i always give mine a while to settle and i even give it a wiggle too just to be sure


----------



## Bertie (27 Sep 2013)

Hi Ady,
Yes, that is what I have been doing today especially the wiggle!! Have to watch that though as I may wiggle my a**e whilst doing it and do not want to over excite the wife  I don't want any of that messy business at my time of life 
.  
My readings are now more consistent though...my ph is dropping a whole 1 point 
by lights  on.

May have to turn the co2 off earlier though as the last 1/2 hr yesterday they were struggling a bit.
Algae still stubbornly stays though.


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Sep 2013)

It sounds like you are very much on the right track, algae will take a little while to disappear.


----------



## John S (27 Sep 2013)

Bertie, did you set this pen up with a 2 point calibration?


----------



## Bertie (28 Sep 2013)

John S said:


> Bertie, did you set this pen up with a 2 point calibration?


 
Yes I did, although the lower reading was spot on after I calibrated the higher one


----------



## John S (28 Sep 2013)

Bertie said:


> Yes I did, although the lower reading was spot on after I calibrated the higher one


 
Thanks for the info, I think I will get one of these pens.


----------

